# What the hell is "djent?"



## BinaryTox1n

I see some of you people use the word when referring to the tones of bands like meshuggah,
but i have no idea what the hell you mean.

Could someone inform me?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

It's that sound you get when you palm mute with razor tight, high gain tone.

DJENT! DJEN-DJENT!

It's just people's way of trying to describe what that sound is like, using words.  Think of say... 'Sad But True'. The main rhythm. Sorta like that.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Ah, i thought it meant something.

Thanks, dude.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

My pleasure.


----------



## nyck

Actually, it's really that twang sound when you hit the string with your pick really hard and fast without palm muting but muting the note right after it's been hit. Listen to Meshuggah's Catch 33 for some major low F djent djent. Or bulb's music on www.soundclick.com/bulb you can definitely hear it well there. it's like a Quack in the pick attack. 
It's super easy to get it with a Line 6 pod, but I'm pretty sure all you need is a boost pedal with the drive at 0 and tone turned up. That's the way you do it on the podxt atleast to bring it out.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

What the hell is the  for? Nothing funny in the explantion.

Your description is just one interpretation. 

It's essentially the sound you get with tight gain and a heavy stroke. Muting is usually involved.


----------



## Jason

i thought it was a chord progression


----------



## Naren

nyck said:


> Listen to Meshuggah's Catch 33 for some major low F djent djent. Or bulb's music on www.soundclick.com/bulb you can definitely hear it well there. it's like a Quack in the pick attack.



Yep. I went to that site since I had listened to bulb's "Icarus Lives!" and was blown away by it. I listened to about 20 of his songs on that site. Amazing. Vince and Bulb are definitely my 2 favorite musicians on this forum (well, and Buzz, of course). How does Bulb get his guitar to sound like that, anyway? I'd be interested to know. I get more tradition metal, thrash metal, or death metal sounds on my guitar(s).


----------



## InTheRavensName

on that note, does anyone know how to get their sound...the one off the POD PRO's, because I could do that on the flextone and djent my life away!


----------



## technomancer

.jason. said:


> i thought it was a chord progression



Yeah, man, you gotta' love those nasty J, N, and T chords


----------



## bulb

sublevels:

DJENT DJENT DJENDJENT DJENDJENT.......DJENT DJENDJENT DJEDJENT...

geddit?


----------



## BinaryTox1n

bulb said:


> sublevels:
> 
> DJENT DJENT DJENDJENT DJENDJENT.......DJENT DJENDJENT DJEDJENT...
> 
> geddit?


 
Suprisingly, that was a fantastic description.


----------



## Rick

I think that just described their next album.


----------



## Cancer

....and here I thought it was a brown sauce served rice and seared chikcen...


----------



## Vince

I must be an old timer, I always thought it was DUNT 

You know, like "The Mirror"...

DUNT-DUNT-DUNT...DUNT-DUNT-DUNT...DUNT-DUNT-DUNT...DUNT-DUNT-DUNT...


----------



## Ancestor

Guitar noise onomatopoeia rules. Yeah, it's djent. Definitely.


----------



## geetar_geek79

The Dark Wolf said:


> It's that sound you get when you palm mute with razor tight, high gain tone.
> 
> DJENT! DJEN-DJENT!
> 
> It's just people's way of trying to describe what that sound is like, using words.  Think of say... 'Sad But True'. The main rhythm. Sorta like that.



or make it like DJENT! DJENT-DJENT-DJENNNNTTT! and you have Master of Puppets!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Sad but true:

DJENNNNNT - - DJENT - DJENT - - WIDLEY - WIDLEY - WEY - DJENNNNNT - - DJENT - DJENT - - WIDLEY - WIDLEEEEEEEYYY



EDIT: oooops, I just noticed I brought a very old thread up here..


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Sad but true:
> 
> DJENNNNNT - - DJENT - DJENT - - WIDLEY - WIDLEY - WEY - DJENNNNNT - - DJENT - DJENT - - WIDLEY - WIDLEEEEEEEYYY
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: oooops, I just noticed I brought a very old thread up here..



And there we go again.....

Djent is overrated. It's nice but this whole fanatic fanboy'ism is annoying  it's like some form of religion


----------

